

Square COO: There’s no value in NFC - lladnar
http://gigaom.com/2011/09/26/square-mobilize-2011/

======
wgren
NFC can be used for more things than just payments. You could get your monthly
bus card sent to your phone instead of needing to carry a separate card. When
entering the subway/bus/traingates, put your phone near the reader.

Since it works offline, it can also be of value to businesses. For instance,
if you have a secure service station, you could send the rights to open the
door lock to a technicians phone over the air, and set the credentials to be
valid for a limited time (say a day).

------
pheaduch
Interesting that I read this article today as yesterday my bank called and
said that they are sending a new debit card with this technology. I never
heard the technical term of NFC before but it's been around my country for
awhile under the more consumer friendly term of "touch and pay".

And BTW I live in Canada, not some European country or Japan. Why is America
so slow to adopt these things?

~~~
afuchs
This is all anecdotal but: Here in the US, I got a "PayPass" NFC debit card
four years ago when I opened a bank account. Even though the terminals are
deployed to almost every restaurant and grocery chain near me, I've never used
it. I've always paid with cash, or swiped the card. If I think about it a bit
more, I don't think many local businesses accept credit or debit cards period.
That probably reinforces my habit of paying for trivial purchases with cash.

------
Kaya
tl;dr: company denigrates a new technology which could disrupt their business

